# Best shooting handgun



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm trying to think how best to phrase this.

Of all the weapons you've shot, which one seemed most natural and easiest to shoot really well.

With lots of practice you can make any weapon shoot well in your hands. 
But which one seemed like an old friend when you first shot it?

For me it was first the steel framed Colt Commander, and then better yet the Colt Gold Cup that followed it.

It pointed naturally, the recoil was very manageable, and I kept hitting the bulls-eye--right from the very beginning.

So what was your best weapon ever? (Shooting only; do not consider concealment characteristics.)


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Ruger SP101.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

To me, 150 year old designed plow handled single action revolver like my Ruger Vaquero & 1851 Navy is the most natural feeling/pointing guns I've ever used. Maybe that is because I played with so many toy cowboy guns as a kid that I just got used to them, but I love the balance of them.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta or Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I was hoping for some sort of concensus here. It does not seem like we are going to get one though.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

If I might further muddy the waters, I'd have to say the Browning Hi-Power.

Sorry to confound you consensus.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, that's not likely to happen. If there was a consensus, everyone would shoot the same guns, or would want to.

To me, a 1911's grip isn't quite "right". it's too deep and too narrow. The best feeling guns I've ever shot were the Beretta 92SF and the EAA Witness or CZ75. The CZ is probably the best, by a hair.

My Commander was such a disaster that I never got to the point where I expected it to fire more than once or twice in a row, so it never felt comfortable at all. Most expensive new gun I have ever bought, and one of the biggest disasters.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Cz 75 

rcg


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Revolver - S&W .357 :smt082










Auto - right now it's my Sig Sauer P2022 - I'm amazed at the trigger on this gun. :smt082










:smt1099


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

my S&W 686 .357.
best feeling gun in my collection.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

A very subjective question but here goes.

A toss up between my Performance Center S&W 952-2 and my basic factory stock Walther P99.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Cz-75b


----------



## Gold (Sep 23, 2010)

Browning Hi Power, 1911


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Cz p-01


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

My presumption going in to this was that the 1911 would come out ahead. There are far more manufacturers of the 1911 than any other gun, and it has been in production for so long that I figured it must have an edge. So far, not so.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

I shoot my Browning .22 Buckmarks the most accuratly. If I had to pick a handgun in a defensive caliber. I shoot a 5'' 1911 better than anything else I've fired.


----------



## hunterfisher808 (Oct 3, 2010)

S&W 4" model 66. Fits me to a tee, balance is superb, just a fantastic piece! Out of the box accuracy that is peerless.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

First autoloader I shot really well was an old 5.5" bull-barreled Ruger Mark-I target .22. Stupid accurate; made me look GOOD.

First centerfire auto that I shot really well was probably a S&W 3954 9mm (double-action only) with a long-but-smooth trigger pull for every shot. I had been shooting a lot of DA revolvers in DA mode, and when I first shot that little 'Smith, it just left ragged clusters of holes in the 10-15 yard targets.

Everything else has taken a bit of effort; a long-gone-now series 70 Gold Cup eventually shot like a champ, but there was a steeeeeep learning curve at the beginning... :mrgreen:


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Ruger KP90DC. I've separated many Snakes head from the rest of its body with it.


----------



## Photontraveler (Oct 14, 2010)

*Xd 9*

Springfield Armory XD 9 4 " barrel.............I am accurate with this weapon left hand, right hand, single hand, any hand.....................Nice weapon for the price.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Packard said:


> Of all the weapons you've shot, which one seemed most natural and easiest to shoot really well.
> So what was your best weapon ever? (Shooting only; do not consider concealment characteristics.)


I'm taking you literally.
The very "most natural and easiest. . . *weapon*" was the Win. Model 12, 30" barrel full-choke 12 gauge
that I mail-ordered for $93 as a high-school freshman in 1957. It replaced my single-shot .410.
I earned the money for that gun. And for shot-shells.

It made me KING-KONG at bringing home ducks, pheasants, and grouse for my Mom. I LOVED that gun.
We needed the food. My Dad insisted on one shot, one bird for the table. He grew up in the Depression.

Back to what you meant. 
My first semi-auto, 1992. Beretta 92 Centurion with factory installed Trijicon night sights. Still have it.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Springfield 1911 FBI Model


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

my sigpro 2022 9mm is amazing as is my 1911, both are awesome.

allthough my G17 as the least muzzle flip more accurate, quick follow up shots than both of them. I also have a USP 40 but i think i need to adjust the sights on it ( i hope )


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

My Springfield EMP 9. Fabulous to shoot and super accurate. Wish I had the .40 as well.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

S&w 686 4"


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Oct 22, 2010)

cz75 sp-01


----------



## larryh1108 (Nov 5, 2009)

Browning Hi Power or 1911. Flip a coin.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

my S&W 686 4" and SIG p226 both


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm partial to JMB designs. My favs are the 1911 and Hi-Power.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

My Ruger SR9c. 
Right out of the box it felt good in my hand and I hit the marks I was aiming at the very first time and almost every time there after (other then my fault  ).

By the way there will never be a consensus, as we all have different hands :smt082

Lateck,


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Walther PPK in .32 ACP. Not my best "weapon", but extremely accurate for a little gun and a real pleasure to shoot. In revolvers, the [email protected] 696 .44 Special. Three inch L-Frame, very accurate, great balance, and love those big bullets!


----------



## mnyshrpknvs (Sep 19, 2010)

So far, my FNP45. However, I do have a CZ97B on the way and a Les Baer Monolith 1911. So, we shall see if that still stands in a few weeks.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I always thought for me the ruger p series was the best shooting. Of course now they are a close second. My absolute top shooting handgun is the m&p. I bought a .40c. Took it to the range and the first 20 shots I was impressed. The sights lined up different on the target at 14 yards (if the guy measured right. He said it was double the furthest distance used for concealed weapon shooting test which was 7 yards). One of the 6" (I believe) target circles that bust yellow when hit. Of course some people on hefe won't be impressed but I was.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The first shot out of the box, at 25 yards, was a perfect bulls eye, with my G20 (10mm Glock). I shoot paper plates and staple them to the board in the center of a 2" orange dot, and my shot took the staple out and dropped the plate on the ground.

However, after that shot, I had a slight flinch that it took me a couple of range sessions to overcome. Still, on a good day (with my old eyes), I can put 4-5 out of a 15 shot magazine into the 2" bulls eye (25 yards), and the misses are all pretty close. This is my 'woods gun,' and I never shoot it at less than 25 yards, and, if I'm practicing regularly, I can hit the paper plate at 50 yards, more often than not. 

The G20 is not a pretty handgun, and doesn't feel all that good in my hand, but the bullet goes where the sights are pointed, every time, and I am very confident when shooting it.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

1911's and 2011's
S&W 52
S&W 41
Sig P229 Sport
S&W 686 Performance Model's

These are all right up there for me.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Dr. Pretorius said:


> cz75 sp-01


Hard to find a better gun then this one..............

RCG


----------



## jsmith15 (Sep 15, 2010)

H&K P2000
Sig Pro 2009
M&Pc
XD

in that order, but extremely close


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

Of the 6 handguns that I own and dozens of others that I've fired I would say definitely my Springfield Xd9 service 4".
Easiest to find my target, recoil is minimal to get back on target quickly and fits great in my hand.
A close second would be my SigPro 2022, but the thicker grip isn't quite as comfortable although it is still very easy to shoot really well.


----------



## GratefulJack (Dec 13, 2010)

> But which one seemed like an old friend when you first shot it?


Easy, my first wheelgun: S&W 686


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Didn't realize I had posted earlier sorry


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I went to the range the other day and rented a Glock 23. On the third magazine I emptied all the rounds into one hole which I could cover entirely with a 25 cent piece (at 7 yards).

(The earlier magazines were about 2-1/2" groups.)

The Glock might be right up there with my favorites.


----------



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

The two in my collection that I have now that I am the most accurate with are my Beretta 96 and my Glock 19, I dont know about ever, I cant remember back that far.


----------



## haroldg48 (Jan 3, 2011)

Gee ... you guys all have me thinking. My favorite right now is a Ruger SR9c that shoots amazing groups, very comfortably. However, of ALL time my favorite is probably my Beretta 92FS. I had the trigger smoothed by the armorer where I worked before I ever shot it, and from shot # 1 it pointed naturally, shot where I pointed it, and was very comfortable to shoot.

Interestingly, it has also been the favorite of my now 20-something sons the first time I took them out to learn.

The more I write, the more I want to go to the safe, get everything I own out and go to the range and do my own experiment!!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

For me, it's any of the S&W K frame revolvers. They simply come right up to a natural point of aim position. The best feature of these and other revolvers is the variety of wood and rubber grips that allow you to adjust your grip to modular perfection. you can have a set of grips made for your bare hands, then a set of light weight shooting gloves, then a set of heavier cold weather gloves, and so on, all customized and easy to change per your use.

For a semi auto pistol, the best "off the shelf" natural point and shoot gun is the Taurus 24/7 with their proprietary "Ribber" grip. Guns with these grips from Taurus are becoming harder to find. I know many people here will throw out many negatives about Taurus but the question is "what is the best point and shoot gun?"


----------



## Springfield Armory (Jan 20, 2011)

AR15 pistol.Foregrip,Reflex sight and a light on the side rail.


----------



## fpblue (Feb 7, 2011)

S&W 686 4" or a full size 1911 (Colt Combat Elite in my case).


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

*Best Shooter*

Gotta agree with the Gold Cup -- whenever I take it out and shoot it, I wonder why I bother with anything else. No muss, no fuss, no worrying about the trigger or adjusting the sight picture, just holes very close together.


----------

